# new project truck



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

just solod my 1999 chevy suburban for close to book and found me this lil 1987 ford ranger 4x4. give $1100 for it, it is an xlt with 119000 miles on it and something i've never seen in a range....dual tanks with the v6 and 5 speed, its a whole lot diffrent to drive than the 'burban was. 
here is the truck when i brought it home...needs lot better tires.....










:beercheer:


----------



## rikinwyoming (Aug 29, 2011)

Cool, looking forward to seeing what you do with her!!


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

What are your plans for her?

Why the downtrodden demeanor? You sure look like you miss your Suburban!


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

lol...thats the ol' lady......wondering what else im gonna drag into the place......bought a set of yokohama geolanders to put on it...and our local salvage yard has a nice lund topper they said i could git for $75 so that theres a start...will post pics after gittin' tires on and any other goodies that get done.............and yes, i do miss my suburban...


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

ok...now we have some tires that might just do the job.....bigger than the stock ones but not as big as i want to go ....yet...

















gives the truck a better stance i believe....









next on the list is to go get the topper from the junk yard....


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey rabid, looks like you got a good start. After you get the canopy put on post some pics. What else ya got planned for it?


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

damn topper from the salvage yard is for a long bed......well'pz, back to CL i guess....


----------



## piglett (Dec 10, 2010)

rabidcoyote666 said:


> damn topper from the salvage yard is for a long bed......well'pz, back to CL i guess....


i myself feel they do a great job of blocking your view when changing lanes
not something i wish to deal with in CA
been there & people drive like a bunch of nuts vract:

how about one of those taunno (misspelled) covers?
it would cover your cargo, just my 2 cents good luck


----------

